

Ask HN: Was Miyamoto Musashi a Functional Programmer? - shawndumas

Man cannot understand the perfection and imperfections of his chosen art if he cannot see the value in other arts. Following rules only permits development up to a point in technique and then the student and artist has to learn more and seek further. It makes sense to study other arts as well as those of strategy.<p>Who has not learned something more about themselves by watching the activities of others? To learn the sword study the guitar. To learn the fist study commerce. To just study the sword will make you narrow-minded and will not permit you to grow outward.<p>-- Miyamoto Musashi, "A Book of Five Rings"
======
sophacles
Hahaha, are you really asking:

Does "A Book of Five Rings" have the nature of the function?

~~~
shawndumas
tongue-in-cheek... natch.

But more to the point is a prodding for the desire to learn differing
programmatic paradigms.

